# Honey Gourami pregnant?Please help



## NatashaD (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi.. I am new to fish keeping. I have a red honey gourami who has bulged up. I have a male honey as well.
I am not sure if she is pregnant or is suffering from Dropsy disease.
I am attaching some pictures.
Your help or advice is very appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't believe that gourami can get pregnant since they are bubble nest builders/egg layers. I don't know but maybe she is full of eggs? That usually resolves itself without problems. 

I can't tell from the picture is her scales are raised? I believe that is a symptom of dropsy.


----------



## NatashaD (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you.
I have checked. Her scales seems fine.They are not sticking out.
I have attached other pictures.
The male gourami has changed colour and his tails and fins have gone nearly black colour.
I am hoping she is not sick and only carrying eggs.
I have attached other pictures.

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

In conjunction with the color change of the male, it sounds like your gourami are trying to breed, and the female is full of eggs. Mine looked like that right before breeding. She maybe looks a little overfed, but other than that it's probably just eggs. 

Be warned, if they do breed, the male will be rather belligerent for a while when he's guarding the nest.


----------



## NatashaD (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for the advice.
I am really hoping that she is full of eggs as I have been seeing some comments online suggesting she may be suffering from dropsy disease.
The male has not made any attempt to build the bubble nest yet, so I had to move them back in the main tank.
here is an updated picture. How can we tell she has dropsy instead of being full of eggs?
Please advise.
Thank you


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

if it starts having trouble swimming, stops eating, or the scales start to stick up, then you worry. Right now, just relax.

how much water movement is there?
the male might need plants... my dwarf gourami uses duckweed in his nests...


----------



## NatashaD (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi the honey gourami is not eating as you have mentioned, and the scales are slightly sticking, she is very round as shown on the picture. 
The male gourami is now pacing the side of the tank erratically.
I am very new in keeping tropical fish, so not sure of whether it is a breeding behaviour or not.
The water movement is steady on the top.

Natasha


----------

